# 2010 Bodybuilding.com Fit Expo Info



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2010 Bodybuilding.com Fit Expo Info The 2010 Bodybuilding.com Fitness Expo will be held May 7th-8th at Qwest Arena in Downtown Boise, Idaho. Come check out the newest supplements, Bodybuilding.com FIT BODY Competition, powerlifting, live DJ, special guest appearances & more! When: Friday, May 7th (4:00-8:00 p.m.) & Saturday, May 8th (10:00 a.m.-5:00 p.m.) Where: Qwest [...]

*Read More...*


----------

